
“Why the German Startup Scene Isn’t Doomed” - oemerax
https://medium.com/@oemerax/weekly-blog-1-6c74d517da57
======
TheAppGuy
The German startup scene isn't doomed because you get awesome entrepreneurs
like Sebastian - episode 153 of The App Guy Podcast
[http://www.theappguy.co/the-app-guy-
podcast/2014/10/5/tagp15...](http://www.theappguy.co/the-app-guy-
podcast/2014/10/5/tagp153-sebastian-winklerfile-sharing-appprivateannonymous-
sharingapp-storeberlin-startup)

~~~
oemerax
Sounds very interesting Paul!

